

The Inside Story of a Small Startup Acquisition (Part 3) - bry
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2012/02/28/the-inside-story-of-a-small-startup-acquisition-part-3

======
Ecio78
I dont know why the HN system accepted my submission a minute later than yours
(shouldnt it check for duplicates?). Btw I've deleted it.

~~~
bond
Maybe you didn't include the slash at the end of the link...

------
lacerus
Hi Rob! Would you mind sharing the marketing plan (with secret-sauce details
removed perhaps)?

~~~
rwalling
If I removed the secret sauce parts it's just a blank Word Doc :-)

But seriously, there's not much in there that I can share at this point.
However, as I implement and experiment with approaches I will be blogging
about them.

